# What is too close?



## plano-doug (Jul 1, 2015)

PAChevyCruze said:


> Just installed the new wheels. My question, is this too close to the caliper? It seems not to rub, but theres very little room. I know of people running these wheels with no issue, but dang, thats close. lol
> <snip pic>


I think the key is, does it rub when you're leaning on it hard in a turn? Does the wheel flex enough to touch?

For comfort, I was thinking some washers might make adequate spacers. But, besides needing to be corrosion resistant, they need to be of very consistent thickness.

Does the wheel manufacturer list these as compatible with your car?

No doubt, looking at the pic one last time, that does look tight!

Doug

.


----------



## PAChevyCruze (May 29, 2016)

plano-doug said:


> I think the key is, does it rub when you're leaning on it hard in a turn? Does the wheel flex enough to touch?
> 
> For comfort, I was thinking some washers might make adequate spacers. But, besides needing to be corrosion resistant, they need to be of very consistent thickness.
> 
> ...


I took it for a short drive and it doesnt hit. Didnt really lean into any corners, though. Will have to try that.

I was thinking of getting some 10mm spacers. May have to now. ?

Yes, they had them listed as fitting. These are the wheels on a cruze. Says they dont use any spacers, so...

Cruze with wheels

Now it seems my TPMS doesnt like being reprogrammed. lol It works on the first 3 (both fronts and rear passenger) but when I try to get the last driver side rear, it wont read it. I even tried tricking it with the factory wheel but it didnt read that one either. Im using a EL-50448 programmer. Any idea?

Heres a pic of the new wheels. Dont mind the fender gap. Havent gotten that far yet. lol


----------



## plano-doug (Jul 1, 2015)

PAChevyCruze said:


> I was thinking of getting some 10mm spacers. May have to now. ?


Even 5 mm would suffice. Not sure spacers that thin are available, tho. 10mm doesn't sound too thick - fingers crossed it won't rub.




> Yes, they had them listed as fitting. These are the wheels on a cruze. Says they dont use any spacers, so...


Check.




> Now it seems my TPMS doesnt like being reprogrammed. lol It works on the first 3 (both fronts and rear passenger) but when I try to get the last driver side rear, it wont read it. I even tried tricking it with the factory wheel but it didnt read that one either. Im using a EL-50448 programmer. Any idea?


I have one of those 50448's, but I'm still a novice with it. I've used it a couple times, but I don't have much advice to offer.

For experimentation, you might start with the left rear, just to see if it's a transmitter thing, rather than a tool/user thing. Then advance to the LF, and so on. Of course the tires will be out of sync, but the idea is to see if you can get a good read from the LR, to eliminate that sensor as a problem.

You could try the same experiment starting with the factory wheel, as well, altho that's probably not necessary.

I just went and re-read the instructions on my 50448, but didn't glean anything new.

One thing I've dealt with before was moving the tool around. Sometimes I had to hold it at odd angles and/or positions to get the tire sensor to engage.

Good luck. Fingers crossed.




> Heres a pic of the new wheels.
> <snip pic>


Wheels look good. I hope you get everything ironed out soon. Keep in mind, before you get too frustrated, take it to the tire store and let them try it (again, if necessary). Even if you have to spend a few bucks, it'll be nice to get that step behind you.

HTH.

Doug

.


----------



## PAChevyCruze (May 29, 2016)

plano-doug said:


> Even 5 mm would suffice. Not sure spacers that thin are available, tho. 10mm doesn't sound too thick - fingers crossed it won't rub.


I took it to work the other day, 80 miles round trip and had no issues. No rubbing at all. 



plano-doug said:


> I have one of those 50448's, but I'm still a novice with it. I've used it a couple times, but I don't have much advice to offer.
> 
> For experimentation, you might start with the left rear, just to see if it's a transmitter thing, rather than a tool/user thing. Then advance to the LF, and so on. Of course the tires will be out of sync, but the idea is to see if you can get a good read from the LR, to eliminate that sensor as a problem.
> 
> ...


I took it to the dealer and he could only get 2 of the sensors to work. No idea there.

I did switch it up. All the sensors worked but the very last one, no matter what pattern I went in. The factory wheels/sensors worked fine, it's just the ones I got for these wheels. The part number on the sensors are 13598772.

As long as I have no issues passing PA inspection, I can almost live with the light and the reminders that it isnt working.


----------



## WillL84 (Aug 5, 2019)

As they say in the machining world - clearance is clearance


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

WillL84 said:


> As they say in the machining world - clearance is clearance


Especially since it looks like the area of tightest clearance is right near the hub, which is the area of least possible flex. But boy is that tight!


----------

